# Cheapest ANT+ Computer?



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Anyone know the cheapest ANT+ computer?


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

MarvinK said:


> Anyone know the cheapest ANT+ computer?


The Edge 305 uses ANT+ for it's heart rate and cadence sensors. Vetta's new cyclowatch series does, too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

does it need to work with a powermeter, for example like an iBike or Garmin 705?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Why cheapest? Could be a POC. How about least costly that works well?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Juanmoretime said:


> Why cheapest? Could be a POC. How about least costly that works well?



Nice! Clarification!


----------



## Milhaus (Sep 28, 2008)

How good is the Bontrager Node 1? That's the cheapest (MSRP 89.95) ANT+ capable computer I've seen. I have no experience with it though.

http://store.trekbikes.com/jump.jsp?itemID=2326&itemType=PRODUCT


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

ANT+ compatible does NOT mean Power-meter compatible.

The Edge 305+ is not compatible with power meters, but the HR strap is ANT+


----------



## pw9000 (Apr 22, 2009)

I've had a Node 1 for awhile and love it. It will pair with any ANT+ power meter. The Node 2 will get you elevation and a backlight.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I think the Node 2 is pretty nice--although he interface is very awkward and takes some time to get used to. It wasn't out when I started this thread. If the Garmin 500 wasn't so ugly, I'd have been tempted to test it for usability, but now I've finally got the hang of the buttons on the Node.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

MarvinK said:


> I think the Node 2 is pretty nice--although he interface is very awkward and takes some time to get used to. It wasn't out when I started this thread. If the Garmin 500 wasn't so ugly, I'd have been tempted to test it for usability, but now I've finally got the hang of the buttons on the Node.



Correct me if I am wrong but the node does not record data for download correct?


----------

